# 2009 GRF Puppy Calendar - Preview



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is a little taste of our 2009 GRF Puppy Calendar.

_Adult Dog calendar will be a separate sale item, as it wasn't possible (due to the format) to combine these two._

----------------------------------
*I am still waiting for 2 or 3 winning members to send me original photos, as soon as I have it, it can go up for sale!!!*
----------------------------------

Anyhow, here is what it'll look like:

*Each month of the calendar features a winner of our monthly Puppy Golden Retriever photo contest.*

Type of Calendar: *Two Page*
Start Date: *January 2009* 
End Date: *December 2009* 
Events: *Holidays & Events (U.S. & Canada)*
Wire Color: *Gold *
Size: 3 Sizes: *small* (7x11), *Standard* (11x17), *Huge* (14X22)
Price: by size, *small* (*$18.95*), *Standard* (*$20.95*), *Huge* (*$25.95*)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job Joe, love it!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Joe! Awesome job! Can't wait to order.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are beautiful Joe!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great job Joe!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Just wonderful. Aren't they all sooo adorable??


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Awww there's my Tuckiebabes. 

Can someone cut him out and send me his picture when they're done with August?! It was my understanding that the winners would recieve the calendar for free (that's why it's a contest, right?). That's why I entered. I knew back when I entered I'd be broke by now (which I am lol) but was really looking forward to having a calendar with my dog in it... 

Kinda disappointed.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

it's looking good Joe !!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job Joe.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Fantastic! We all dune good! Great Puppers, Great Pic's! Thanks Everyone...especially Joe, Thanks!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> It was my understanding that the winners would recieve the calendar for free (that's why it's a contest, right?). Kinda disappointed.


I agree....it has always been the monthly winners recieve a free calendar. I'm disappointed for the winners


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Looks great Joe -a job well done.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

AndyFarmer said:


> I agree....it has always been the monthly winners recieve a free calendar. I'm disappointed for the winners


That was originally said by Rick, I had to overlook that part. It's impossible to send $20 calendars to 24 winners. I have barely the money to pay for running this forum and there is no additional $500 to send free calendars.
I hope you understand and skip this issue now.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can see where you're comin' from but its kinda sad to me that my dog is partially making you money (real calendar companies pay for their pictures) and I get nothing.

But whatever, I'll let it go. This is just GRF.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I can see where you're comin' from but its kinda sad to me that my dog is partially making you money (real calendar companies pay for their pictures) and I get nothing.
> But whatever, I'll let it go. This is just GRF.


No, no, exact opposite is the truth. You have no clue where I am comin' from and you're not using common sense either.

Just the server of this forum is 334 U.S. dollars monthly, that is over $415 Canadian dollars monthly. To make it easier for you, it's *$5000* CAD a year, which I pay from my own pocket. And that is not counting my time and also not all the expenses. Just the server where this forum runs. 
Do you have any clue whatsoever how many days (weeks) I have to go to work for you to have the fun of actually posting the photo of your dog and participate in the calendar?
If you look at the donation's bar, you'll also see how much help I get from our members (thanks for those couple who help...)... And it's very much the same with sign ups lately.

When Rick posted originally, that winners will get the calendar for free, well he was printing them at home on a printer. I am not doing that, I am using a third party to do this. You maybe also don't recall how Rick eventually end up owning people money. This will not repeat, when I am doing it. And just so you know, profit from calendars wouldn't pay for one month of running this forum, so please, give me a break.

BTW. Do you have any clue how many days a year I spend just this year on creating each month's calendar competition? Sorting through all submitted photos, resizing them, creating polls, posting winning threads... all this while taking care of the forum and dealing with it's technical issues?

I really hope you just do not have the common sense to understand, otherwise you'd come up as completely ignorant.
Plus, your photo shouldn't even be there, you didn't submit an original photo. You were among three people of 24 who didn't keep originals and I've kept it there just to make you happy. You can't see that either, eh? 

*But whatever, I'll let it go. This is just GRF.*


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that is so adorable. Great work. Looks brilliant.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great work Joe!! I'll order one for sure!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAHHH.. super job. Thanks Joe. BTW, are the "pin-ups" named somewhere so we'll know who we're looking at each month?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Cute calendar!

A bit harsh...


----------

